# Oooops



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

What happens when the tow rope fails?

................. to be continued


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I know, its out with the oars and tom tom, knowing the Grey Funnel Line, and also the fenders.

Chris.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Bob S said:


> What happens when the tow rope fails?
> 
> ................. to be continued



You shoot forward and hit the lock gates!

The Belgian frigate *BNS WESTHINDER * (F913) had just secured her shore lines when the tug *DHULIA*, operated by Alexandra Towing, somehow slipped her rope and collided with the lock gate in the West India Dock, London.
*DHULIA* was originally the Port of London’s *PLATOON*.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ha ha.Didnt have that problem with old TID...Not enough power to even stretch the rope...LOL


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

If it breaks, duck, fast
Jim Boyde


----------

